# Sustainable Otocinclus



## Canadian_oto (Feb 3, 2011)

So this summer I am planning to grow a ton of vegetables. I have decided on growing things that Otocinclus like to eat. So please share any successes you have had with feeding your otos. So far I have had them eat:

Zucchini
Cucumber
Romaine Lettuce
I need more than that ot grow though and I am sure there are other things they will eat on occasion!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

MINE SEEM TO PREFER THE ALGAE GROWING ON THE SIDES OF THE TANK. THEY IGNORE THE CUCUMBER i PUT IN.


----------



## Canadian_oto (Feb 3, 2011)

Well yes there is the algae but I usually have to supplement that with something else


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i feed mine Plecocaine..algae wafers..veggie flake and veggie bytes...spirulina flakes..Piscado Magnifico...after that i leave them to scrounge for whatever is left laying around..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm told swiss chard is very nutritious for fish and people and being expensive in the store, might be a good one to grow.


----------



## Canadian_oto (Feb 3, 2011)

lohachata said:


> i feed mine Plecocaine..algae wafers..veggie flake and veggie bytes...spirulina flakes..Piscado Magnifico...after that i leave them to scrounge for whatever is left laying around..



I have never been able to get them to eat algae wafers before. You are lucky to have them do that. Oh and Plecocaine, yes it is some good stuff


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

give me your address and I will send you some tank algae.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

can oto.....have you ever used Plecocaine ?i don't have many customers in canada....i think maybe 6 total outside of the US...but my feedback on aquabid says more about it than i can tell you...
maybe you just haven't found the right algae wafers...lol...
i always give my fish a varied diet consisting of algae foods ; veggie foods and meaty foods..herbivore you say...nope..carnivore...nope..they just tend to lean one way or the other..to a degree fish are pretty much omnivores..they just get their nutrients in different ways than we normally think of...


----------

